# Iris retraction with Grieshaber Hooks



## dbykov (Oct 30, 2008)

Doctor did pars plana vitrectomy with membrane peel-CPT 67042
and iris retraction with Grieshaber Hooks. If anyone coded this, please help me
Thanks


----------

